# Grindsmith - Manchester



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Visited Manchester a few weeks ago and googled decent coffee shops. Grindsmith was the nearest, so I forced my wife and her brother to follow me there. From the moment we entered, the staff clearly loved working there and knew what they were doing. I ordered a Syphon (£6 - expensive?) and the geeked out watching the fella make it, asking questions all the way. He was a chemist, so knew all the details of it, down to the weight of water and grinds and how much to stir. He was clearly a good person to have brewing my coffee.

Coffee was delicious. The decor in the place was quite industrial, and the seating was cushioned pallates, but really comfortable. I love it here. If I could, I'd return here daily. Sadly, live miles away...

Do check this place out. They seemed to really know their stuff, and the Syphon coffee was beautiful!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I think you are referring to the Grindsmith shop on Deansgate. Its built into a small business incubator type of thing, sponsored by Barclays. The guys there are top notch and as well as great espresso and brewed they make some excellent cold brew using Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve.

Just a warning, if you want a Chemex don't go with @The Systemic Kid! They only had one Chemex last time we were there and Patrick just kept it with a mouthful in the bottom for about an hour I would venture.

P.S. be careful with that pallet seating. I went home with two big splinters from our Manchester meet up there.

P.P.S. Am I having a senior moment? I thought that the OP said Grindhouse when I started writing my post.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, remember that Chemex, Andrew - big disappointment - way over extracted.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yeah, remember that Chemex, Andrew - big disappointment - way over extracted.


The affogato I had there was so lush that my mouth waters when i think about it. The cold brewed and then iced Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve was a complete eye opener. So boozy tasting and in a good way.


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

ridland said:


> P.P.S. Am I having a senior moment? I thought that the OP said Grindhouse when I started writing my post.


Ha. No, I remembered its correct name so amended the post! Sorry, didn't mean to confuse!!

And forums like this are dangerous for me. Until beginning reading last November, I was so naive to the world of coffee. And now I have to google what a Chemex is... And I'm still not 100% sure what cold brew really is. Just cold water? Really? Confused..!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cold brew - brewed with cold water over several hours.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Welshyeti said:


> Ha. No, I remembered its correct name so amended the post! Sorry, didn't mean to confuse!!
> 
> And forums like this are dangerous for me. Until beginning reading last November, I was so naive to the world of coffee. And now I have to google what a Chemex is... And I'm still not 100% sure what cold brew really is. Just cold water? Really? Confused..!


starter for ten for cold brew http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24068-Cold-brew&highlight=cold+brew


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

I love this forum. Best forum ever.

If you like coffee, obviously. If not... well, why are you here?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welshyeti said:


> I love this forum. Best forum ever.
> 
> If you like coffee, obviously. If not... well, why are you here?


+1 for the first bit.

You'd be surprised at some of the people that have, er, bean and gone. (Usually trying to sell something under the radar or paste affiliate links but we soon sniff them out within a couple of posts!)


----------



## Ferg (Sep 5, 2016)

I go in there quite often decent coffee but they could do with tidying the place up. It's a bit rustic, especially when charging £4.50 for a filter coffee.

they also have a nice new place in Salford quays, nicely done out in a white and gold theme with some nice touches.

mancoco is not far away and I'm preferring there at the moment, check it out. Not as busy as grindsmith


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£4.50 is pretty standard for pour over in most places. You get a couple of cups out of it - possibly more so it's good for sharing. Whether it's well made, i.e. not over or under-extracted is more hit and miss.


----------



## joltuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Is it the same company that owns the cabin coffee shop on the bridge towards Greengage?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## english john (May 22, 2018)

I went to Grindsmith twice at Salford Keys a couple of days ago. Pour over Kenyan was very nice. On a second visit I had the brewed Guatemalan, which was better. I finished with a flat white, which was nice and creamy, but one dimensional in way. I had a fair bit of time on my hands


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Went here yesterday to find out it had shut up shop, not been before but i have been to the pod several times. No details were displayed on the window. Hope it's not shut for good?


----------



## adywells (Jan 6, 2019)

I need to try this place next time i'm in Manc!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MrOrk said:


> Went here yesterday to find out it had shut up shop, not been before but i have been to the pod several times. No details were displayed on the window. Hope it's not shut for good?


looks like they are moving up bridge street

https://confidentials.com/manchester/grindsmith-coffee-shop-closed-on-deansgate


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> looks like they are moving up bridge street
> 
> https://confidentials.com/manchester/grindsmith-coffee-shop-closed-on-deansgate


That Bar area look "modern" but no terrible comfortable.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> That Bar area look "modern" but no terrible comfortable.


Agree, sitting in rows reminds me of school dinners


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just sat in the Bridge Street place at the moment. It kinda reminds me of German 90's future industrial design, or perhaps something designed by an Apple store wannabe.

I appriciate them trying to do their own thing and part ways from the bare wood hipster aesthetic, but it's way too clinical and uncomfortable for me, not what I want out of a coffee shop.

Plus my croissant is soft and bready, which is a significant sin in my book. It is 2pm but if your croissants go soft after breakfast time then stop selling them.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Head over to Takk, Dylan, on Tariff St - not too far. There is a new place in the street beyond Takk that's supposed to be good. But Takk is reliable and the cakes aren't stale.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Head over to Takk, Dylan, on Tariff St - not too far. There is a new place in the street beyond Takk that's supposed to be good. But Takk is reliable and the cakes aren't stale.


Yeah Takk is decent. Or if you're close to the N.Quarter the Atkinsons shop in Mackie Mayor market is superb.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Idle Hands is my go to one if I am around.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Head over to Takk, Dylan, on Tariff St - not too far. There is a new place in the street beyond Takk that's supposed to be good. But Takk is reliable and the cakes aren't stale.


Cheers, indeed Takk is my most visited in Manchester now - their lunch is really good too. I just happened to be parked up for work directly outside the old Grindsmiths and was a bit put out that it was gone as it would have been very convenient! - I read it had closed and about the new branch and thought I would give it a spin, very disappointing for sure. I am now, funnily enough, parked about 20m from the Grindsmith in Media City - which is much nicer looking.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Idle Hands is my go to one if I am around.


Plus one for Idle Hands - new place on Dale St definitely worth a visit.


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

This place is my favourite at the minute, small but very nice, there are seats outside in a court yard behind if there arnt any inside which is highly likely.

Just Between Friends Coffee

56 Tib St, Manchester M4 1LG

07818 022169

https://goo.gl/maps/qwx9dwwM3b22


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Dylan said:


> Just sat in the Bridge Street place at the moment. It kinda reminds me of German 90's future industrial design, or perhaps something designed by an Apple store wannabe.
> 
> I appriciate them trying to do their own thing and part ways from the bare wood hipster aesthetic, but it's way too clinical and uncomfortable for me, not what I want out of a coffee shop.
> 
> Plus my croissant is soft and bready, which is a significant sin in my book. It is 2pm but if your croissants go soft after breakfast time then stop selling them.


i went here too the other week and felt like I was in the set for The Human Centipede


----------

